# Populus Audio Amplifiers



## SoundFreakk (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey guys, I don't post here frequently I'm mainly on here for the for sale section but a friend just tagged me in a post of a new company.

I felt that I should share the link here cause these prices and ratings are crazy!!
I believe they are doing presale now don't know what prices will be when presale is over..

https://www.facebook.com/populusaudio


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

So... is this just another brand cloning the same amp/board that all of the other SPL brands are using?


----------



## SoundFreakk (Dec 15, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to tell you. You should ask it on there page that way we will all know. I just shared something that I thoughed was cool.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## FLAstrongman (Sep 22, 2010)

I took a good look at the 3500 board and I don't see any resemblances to any other board I've seen before. I will be testing one later this week hopefully.


----------



## SoundFreakk (Dec 15, 2013)

I just asked on their page and this was the response I got:

Question: Someone asked this question on a forum and I would like to know the awnser: So... is this just another brand cloning the same amp/board that all of the other SPL brands are using?

Populus Audio: Negative although they might seem similar to some people our board has not been used on the market


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

The 1800 is a Zenon board, I would imagine the rest are also.


----------

